# "he who destroys a life..."



## kamome

hello everybody - not knowing hebrew at all I'm in the need of writing a sentence from the Talmud - I apologize in advance, but please use a clear and "elegant"  font if/when answering: I'm a calligrapher, and we often happen to find ourselves in such situations...  the source  being, if I'm not going wrong, [Jerusalem Talmud, Sanhedrin 4:1 (22a)] the quotation is 

"he who destroys a life destroys a whole world,
he who saves a life saves a whole world."

I only could find the following: 

אחת נפש המאבד כל, אמל עולם איבד כאילו עליו מעלים
אחת נפש המקײם וכל,אמל עולם קײם כאילו עליו מעלים

 whoever will be as kind to me as to help, please correct or modify or change it to the exact writing - endless thanks in advance.


----------



## airelibre

כל המאבד נפש אחת מעלין עליו כאילו איבד עולם מלא 
וכל המקיים נפש אחת מעלין עליו כאילו קיים עולם מלא

This is the correct quote, according to this website:  http://www.mechon-mamre.org/b/r/r4604.htm


----------



## MuttQuad

My friend, I am a (retired) typographer of many languages, including Hebrew. The sample you have is anything but calligraphic or elegant -- it is much like a Hebraic version of Helvetica. Spend a little time searching the Web for some free digital Hebrew fonts that you can use or model calligraphy on. There are plenty of such around. To help get an idea of styles that are, albeit modern and very legible but still elegant, have a look at any named "David" or "Narkiss." Hope this helps.

Narkiss Classic and Narkiss Gazit, which you can see at: http://www.myfonts.com/person/Zvi_Narkiss/ will give you some idea of what I mean compared to the even-weighted "sans serif" sample your post used.


----------



## kamome

extremely kind of you, airelibre - my client only gave me the source, saying "oh, you will find it for sure!" can I ask you if that, too, is correct? I have to mention also the source on my handwritten work...thanks again!


----------



## kamome

I agree, that font was horrible, MuttQuad!  I asked that only because it's the very first time I have to measure myself with hebrew writing, and I would throw away hours around a probably wrong written sentence I'd found on the internet...I was absolutely not meant to be impolite, neither am I meant to "copy" the suggested font  ...lots thanks!


----------



## airelibre

kamome said:


> extremely kind of you, airelibre - my client only gave me the source, saying "oh, you will find it for sure!" can I ask you if that, too, is correct? I have to mention also the source on my handwritten work...thanks again!




I'm not exactly sure what you mean but I'll try to answer all possibilities.
If you mean, is the quote I gave from Jerusalem Talmud Sanhedrin 4:1 22a?, then it is actually from 23a. 22a doesn't say anything related to the quote in English, so perhaps it was a typo?
If you mean, is my quote correct, in terms of language then yes it is correct for that period, (although it would probably be a said a little differently in modern Hebrew).
If you mean, is the hebrew quote correct, that you originally posted, then no it is not. It seems that the words are correct (apart from מלא which has been spelt אמל) but they are in left-to right order, rather than right-to-left, within each sentence fragment. However, it is clearly supposed to be the correct quote that I supplied earlier on.


----------



## kamome

hi, airelibre - not a typo but incorrect the references given by my client - and of course I couldn't understand what I had found, that's why I'm disturbing WR friends - actually, I realized only after MuttQuad's reply that my quote was written in a wrong order  allow me to thank you both once again, that was extremely kind of you.


----------



## airelibre

No problem! I'm glad to help.


----------



## kamome

oops!...sorry sorry sorry, this was a real typo...you supplied the quote and MuttQuad the font...I apologize!


----------



## airelibre

No problem!


----------

